# The babies nearly all grown up



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I haven't posted any photos of the babies for a long time so thought you guys might like to see them now and what mutations we got  
Sorry they aren't the greatest, the bubs don't like staying still for the camera. 

Kale and Bella's babies
First hatched is the pearl, second cinnamon pearl and third pied.
(it's the two on the left in this picture, hanging out with mum and dad)


















Court and Alaska's babies
First hatched normal grey, second pied and third cinnamon




























Ruby's baby
we sadly lost her second chick so she only has the one that we have named Smoosh, it's been the clumsiest, ever since it was a fluff ball 










just had to share this one, the stuffed toy was put in there after she lost the chick.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

So precious


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

Awe they are all so precious.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

They're all so beautiful!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The normal grey looks like Bear. The Pearl is my fave! You can see how her feet is positioned that proves how clumsy she can be.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sooo precious. :excited:

That cinnamon's face. Love at first sight.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

OMG! The adorable! It will kill me ded! (But if I die, it would have been the cutest reasons ever!)


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

oh and I forgot to mention that for the moment we have decided to keep them all :lol: we'll see how it goes, they are the last for my flock though except for two more finches that I will be getting sometime


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*babies*

They are beautiful! One thing I love about cockatiels is the tremendous variety of color mutations! And they are all beautiful.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

They are all stunning!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Aww look at those happy chickies, thanks for sharing pics


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks guys 
Bit disappointed my 52 weeks thread has been closed again. I've been taking some pics of the birds since they are settled back in now that I wanted to share on there


----------

